# Buying Needles & Syringes



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

Apart from ordering on the internet, or receiving them for free from clinics/centres, is there anywhere you can actually go and buy these things from? In London?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

get it from your gym if they do it lol


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

sizar said:


> get it from your gym if they do it lol


Lol, where's your gym, I'll be round in the morning lol.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

lol they don't sell it but like if any member want it u ask and get it.. .they get bulk of it from needle exchange .. and alot of people scared to jab them self .. so they get it dun there.


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

I doubt they'd do that at my gym, and I don't really want to ask. Thanks for the info though. I see you're in London too, out of interest (nothing to do with the original question, honest!) which gym do you use?


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

wrongthread


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

you can pick them up fpr free from your local needle exchange. just google it.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Some chemists sell combo packs of needles and syringes.

Ask.


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

redneil75 said:


> you can pick them up fpr free from your local needle exchange. just google it.


Yeah I know about needle exchanges, just wanted to know if there was somewhere I could buy them rather than get them for free with the junkies lol, thanks though.



suliktribal said:


> Some chemists sell combo packs of needles and syringes.
> 
> Ask.


Thanks, don't fancy the idea of spending a day asking all the chemists if they do those packs. The idea was to avoid the shame lol, not actively seek it.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Peter V said:


> Yeah I know about needle exchanges, just wanted to know if there was somewhere I could buy them rather than get them for free with the junkies lol, thanks though.
> 
> Thanks, don't fancy the idea of spending a day asking all the chemists if they do those packs. The idea was to avoid the shame lol, not actively seek it.


So, you don't actually want to go and ask for/buy some needles and you don't want to buy offline?

Do you have a replicator like on Star Trek?

"Computer! Gimme a 23 gauge needle and a 2ml syringe!"

"Bidleyboop"

Lol.


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

heard someone mention on here once that boots do a so-called sports pack with all the essentials,anyone heard of this?


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

lol, very funny.

The deal is I got sent some needles/syringes from ugm-supplies, and they turned up at my house, where I don't live alone, in a see-through white padded envelope, it was obvious what was inside them. So therefore ordering to my house is out of the question, as is work for the same reason. I'd rather not look like a junkie and go and get them for free so I wondered if there was somewhere I could actually purchase them from, keeping a little bit of dignity.


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

joe.b said:


> heard someone mention on here once that boots do a so-called sports pack with all the essentials,anyone heard of this?


lol, I really can't imagine it being labeled as a 'sports pack', and I haven't heard of this.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Peter V said:


> lol, very funny.
> 
> The deal is I got sent some needles/syringes from ugm-supplies, and they turned up at my house, where I don't live alone, in a see-through white padded envelope, it was obvious what was inside them. So therefore ordering to my house is out of the question, as is work for the same reason. I'd rather not look like a junkie and go and get them for free so I wondered if there was somewhere I could actually purchase them from, keeping a little bit of dignity.


Well, all my needles came in a carboard box with no indication of what was inside.

www.medisave.co.uk

Cost me less than 30 quid for 200 needles and 100 syringes.


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> Well, all my needles came in a carboard box with no indication of what was inside.
> 
> www.medisave.co.uk
> 
> Cost me less than 30 quid for 200 needles and 100 syringes.


Thanks, that's good to know.


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

Peter V said:


> lol, I really can't imagine it being labeled as a 'sports pack', and I haven't heard of this.


 believe...you have to be registered with boots or something like that and when you go into boots you ask for a 'sports pack'

just what i heard on here mind


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Peter V said:


> Thanks, that's good to know.


You're welcome.

Medisave are fantastic.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

joe.b said:


> believe...you have to be registered with boots or something like that and when you go into boots you ask for a 'sports pack'
> 
> just what i heard on here mind


Not in every Boots. Only if they operate as part of a needle exchange scheme. Get given a number and you use that everytime you get new pins or bring old ones back.

Never heard it called a sports pack though. Usually called a steroid users pack or I call it an intramuscular pack if there's people hanging around.


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

Wayne.uk said:


> You can try ebay?


you would buy needles off ebay?? you crazy?!


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Not in every Boots. Only if they operate as part of a needle exchange scheme. Get given a number and you use that everytime you get new pins or bring old ones back.
> 
> Never heard it called a sports pack though. Usually called a steroid users pack or I call it an intramuscular pack if there's people hanging around.


So if the branch of Boots is a needle exchange store, they'll do a 'steroid user' or 'intramuscular' pack? Definitely? And what's the contents? Greens/blues/syringes/wipes?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Peter V said:


> So if the branch of Boots is a needle exchange store, they'll do a 'steroid user' or 'intramuscular' pack? Definitely? And what's the contents? Greens/blues/syringes/wipes?


My local boots is part of the exchange scheme.

I get:

0.5 litre sharps bin

10 greens

10 blues

5 5ml barrels

5 3ml barrels

Loads of swabs

One condom

Bit crap because they don't give you a full cycles worth and a mix of barrels. Every exchange is different though. Some give out amp openers which is pretty cool.

I've given up on exchanges and get mine online now. Costs fk all anyway.


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> My local boots is part of the exchange scheme.
> 
> I get:
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info, might give it a go. Wouldn't know what to do with the condom though, might give that back to them.


----------



## nika_pimp (May 17, 2010)

I went to my local needle exchange got a bag full of 200 blue's, 200 greens, 100 barrells and loads of swabs took me 10 mins and wont have to go back any time soon!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

suliktribal said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> *Medisave are fantastic*.


x2

I live at home with my parents, was well packed and very discreet


----------

